# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Công ty du lịch - cong ty du lich

## thietht

*Tổng hợp danh sách các CÔNG TY DU LỊCH được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

*Huế:*
1. Công ty du lịch biển xanh Châu Á

2. Công ty TNHH Lữ hành Hương Giang - Huế 

3.Công ty du lịch Du lịch Xanh Việt - Huế 

4.Công ty du lịch Huế - ThăngLong CityTour 

5.Công ty du lịch Huế Smile Travel 

6.Công ty du lịch Viet Green Travel 

7.Công ty du lịch asianculturetravel

8.Công ty du lịch Viet Green Travel 

9. Công ty TNHH Thương mại & du lịch Đông Kinh - Huế

*Đà Nẵng:*
1. Công ty du lịch TourGate

2.Công ty Cổ phần du lịch Đà Nẵng

3.Công ty Cổ phần du lịch Việt Đà - Đà Nẵng 

4.Công ty Cổ phần du lịch Phương Đông Việt - Đà Nẵng 

5.Công ty du lịch Việt Nam tại Đà Nẵng - VITOURS

6.Công ty du lịch Biển Ngọc - Đà Nẵng 

7.Công ty du lịch Tuấn Dũng travel - Đà Nẵng 

8.Công ty du lịch Huyền thoại Việt - Đà Nẵng 

9.Công ty du lịch Vietsoul Travel 

10.Công ty du lịch Abele.vn - Đà Nẵng 

11.Công ty CP Đầu tư phát triển thương mại và dịch vụ du lịch Huy Khánh

*Khánh Hòa:*
1.Công ty TNHH một thành viên du lịch Khánh Hòa - Nha Trang 

2.Công ty du lịch Tân Á Châu - Nha Trang 

3.Công ty du lịch Asia - Nha Trang 

4.Công ty Cổ phần du lịch Thanh Niên - Khánh Hòa

*TP. Hồ Chí Minh*
1. Công ty du lịch Orioles Travel

2.Công ty du lịch Bến Thành - Hồ Chí Minh

3.Công ty du lịch Việt

4.Công ty du lịch Vinatravel - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

5.Công ty du lịch HTC HappyTour 

6.Công ty du lịch SPSC Tour 

7.Công ty du lịch Thế hệ trẻ Travel 

8.Công ty du lịch Đất Việt travel 

9.Công ty du lịch Chuông vàng 

10.Công ty du lịch Thuần Việt Travel 

11.Công ty du lịch Thiên Nhiên Tourist 

12.Công ty du lịch VietCharm Travel 

13. Công ty du lịch Sỹ Lai Travel 

14. Công ty du lịch Angel Travel 

15. Công ty du lịch SavacoTourist - Hồ Chí Minh

16. Công ty du lịch Asian Dragon - Hồ Chí Minh 

17.
Công ty Du lịch Vietnam HoneyMoon 

18.Công ty du lịch Hải Đăng - TP. Hồ Chí Minh 

*Đắc lắk*
1.Công ty du lịch Highland Travel - Đắc Lắk 

*Lào Cai*

1.Công ty du lịch Khám phá Việt - Sapa 

2.Công ty du lịch Vietdiscovery 

*Quảng Nam*
1.Công ty Cổ phần du lịch - dịch vụ Hội An

*Hà Nội*
1.Công ty dịch vụ Du lịch và Truyền thông ISVN20 - Hà Nội

2.Công ty CP Du lịch và dịch vụ Hồng Gai - Hà Nội

3.Công ty Đầu tư Thương mại và du lịch Hoa Mai

4.Công ty TNHH du lịch Hoàng Gia Việt Nam - Hà Nội 

5.Công ty du lịch Anasia 

6.Công ty Cổ Phần Du lịch và Thương mại Hải Đăng (POSTUM TRAVEL) 

7.Công ty lữ hành du lịch ANZ Travel 

8.Công ty lữ hành Lacviet Travel 

9.Công ty lữ hành Viettravelmate 

10.Công ty du lịch Green Lotus Travel 

11.Công ty du lịch Sen vàng 

12.Công ty du lịch Transimex Travel 

13.Công ty du lịch Trái tim Việt 

14.Công ty CP Du lịch và Dịch vụ Hy Vọng (Esperantotur) 

15.Công ty du lịch Hoàng Nam Travel 

16.Công ty du lịch An Bình 

17.Công ty TNHH Dịch vụ và Thương mại Việt Nam Nhật Bản

18.Công ty du lịch Hanoi Tourism JSC 

19.Công ty du lịch SonHa Tour 

20.Công ty TNHH Kênh Du Lịch Việt Nam 

21.Công ty du lịch Du lịch Vitour 

22.Công ty du lịch KTV Tourist 

23.Công ty du lịch HYT Travel 

24.Công ty du lịch Tân Phương Đông 

25.Công ty TNHH Du lịch Mở Việt Nam 

26.Công ty du lịch Phoenix Tour 

27.Công ty du lịch ET Travel 

30.Công ty du lịch PYS travel 

31.Công ty du lịch VietnamfreedomTour 

32.Công ty du lịch Hai Long Travel 

33.Công ty du lịch Vietnam Tourist Centre 

34.Công ty du lịch VietOk Travel 

35.Công ty du lịch Nam Hùng 

40.Công ty du lịch Blue Ocean Travel 

41.Công ty du lịch Hải Sơn 

42.Công ty du lịch Tầm Nhìn Việt 

43.Công ty du lịch Vietmy Tourist 

44.Công ty du lịch Đại Dương Xanh 

45.Công ty du lịch Đông A 

46.Công ty du lịch Du lịch Viễn Đông 

47.Công ty du lịch VietLinksHn 

48.Công ty du lịch Hoàng Nam Travel 

49.Công ty CP Du lịch và Dịch vụ Hy Vọng (Esperantotur) 

50.Công ty du lịch Trái tim Việt 

51.Công ty du lịch Sen vàng 

52.Công ty du lịch Transimex Travel 

53.Công ty du lịch Green Lotus Travel 

54. Công ty TNHH Thương mại và du lịch Nam Long - Hà Nội 

55. Công ty TNHH Sắc Việt - Hà Nội 

56.Công ty TNHH Thương mại và du lịch Anh Việt - Hà Nội 

57.Công ty TNHH Thương mại du lịch và dịch vụ Rồng Vàng - Hà Nội

----------


## thietht

*Bắc Ninh:*

1.Công ty du lịch bắc ninh 

*Quảng Ninh:*

1.Công ty Cổ phần du lịch Hạ Long

2.Công ty Cổ phần du lịch và thương mại Entity - Quảng Ninh

*Hải Phòng*

1.Công ty Cổ phần vận tải và du lịch Hải Phòng

*Lâm Đồng :*

1.Công ty Cổ phần du lịch Bảo Lộc - Đà Lạt

2.Công ty TNHH dã ngoại xanh - Đà Lạt 

*Kiên Giang:*

1.Công ty Cổ phần thương mại du lịch Hòa Giang

*Đồng Tháp:*

1. Công ty Cổ phần du lịch Đồng Tháp 

*Bến Tre:*

1. Công ty TNHH du lịch Hàm Luông

*Quảng Bình:*

1. Công ty du lịch Nhất Phong - Quảng Bình

----------

